
Codacy drops pricing to $18/mo/user - wildlifechorus
http://blog.codacy.com/2016/09/22/simpler-pricing-unlimited-repos-code-quality-all-the-way/
======
funkylexoo
An approach similar to GitHub back in March 2016. Was about time.

